# rhinestoning with Corel for free



## Downtowndesignz (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello everyone~
I feel like I have searched high and low and have read 7 gobzillion threads and benn to even more websites...with no answers. I know I have spent countless hours and days looking for Corel Rhinestone answers. I MUST BE MISSING SOMETHING! Is it possible to create rhinestone transfers in Corelx5 without buying a macros or an add-on. Is there a free tutorial written or on video that is COMPLETE. I have seen all offers to buy addons I have seen the videos that are blocked and shortened, I have talked to reps that will sell me how to videos...but is the information online FREE anywhere? I know it can be done...people suggest links here everywhere...I just keep hitting brick walls...is it possible and can anyone direct me to the answers? Thank you!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Downtowndesignz said:


> Hello everyone~
> I feel like I have searched high and low and have read 7 gobzillion threads and benn to even more websites...with no answers. I know I have spent countless hours and days looking for Corel Rhinestone answers. I MUST BE MISSING SOMETHING! Is it possible to create rhinestone transfers in Corelx5 without buying a macros or an add-on. Is there a free tutorial written or on video that is COMPLETE. I have seen all offers to buy addons I have seen the videos that are blocked and shortened, I have talked to reps that will sell me how to videos...but is the information online FREE anywhere? I know it can be done...people suggest links here everywhere...I just keep hitting brick walls...is it possible and can anyone direct me to the answers? Thank you!


Call me and I'll walk you through some things : )

Brian 877-455-4665 Ext# 2


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I know a little bit on how to create designs & lettering in Corel. Information that I have is not complete. It is based on trial & error. While it was fun experimenting with Corel, I did end up buying software because 
it was easier and more accurate.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Call me and I'll walk you through some things : )
> 
> Brian 877-455-4665 Ext# 2


Or you could also post the information here so other people looking for similar information don't have to call to get it


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Or you could also post the information here so other people looking for similar information don't have to call to get it


Hi Rodney,

I was going to type up a long response but then I thought a video would be more helpful so that people could see and follow along. I think I will go ahead and make a video since I get asked these questions all the time. 

In the mean time, I thought If had Corel up on the computer and she had Corel up on her computer we could be looking at the same thing at the same time so that we could get through it faster....

I think I typed up some Corel info in another thread. I'll try to find it now.

Brian


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Or you could also post the information here so other people looking for similar information don't have to call to get it


 
OK, I found where some of the Corel info was (about the 5th post down):

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t138290.html

There is so much you can do. I'll try to get some videos put together.....

Brian


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

The reason for making different software for doing different things is to make it simple. You may be able to use coral for rhinestones and other things such as word processing and spreadsheets but it is much easier to use a software for that purpose. I can make better use of my time creating designs in a software made for that then looking for ways to save a few bucks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

As someone who has used both Corel and WPC for making rhinestone templates, I can tell you that the time you save using a software like WPC will way more than pay for itself in a very, very short period of time.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Not if you have a competent grasp on your design software. I also think there is an object to path macro for corel but no matter it still can be done and saved. Funtime rhinestone is ok but kind of junky software.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

MotoskinGraphix,

I think like you do and spent the time to learn how to make the objects on a path (Corel and Adobe). I still make many of my designs so they are just as I want them to be. As a single person if you have the time and are not in a hurry learning is good for you. I look forward to your posts to tell us how you learned to do this in Corel. It will be valued information for me and others. 
I still find the software I bought and jumped into was and is a pretty good value for the money and took only a short time to learn. You may later find as I have time is valueable, there is only so much.
You go Man!! 

Devine said... and I agree

As someone who has used both Corel and WPC for making rhinestone templates, I can tell you that the time you save using a software like WPC will way more than pay for itself in a very, very short period of time.
__________________
www.divinebling.com
www.machinecutrhinestones.com 




MotoskinGraphix said:


> Not if you have a competent grasp on your design software. I also think there is an object to path macro for corel but no matter it still can be done and saved. Funtime rhinestone is ok but kind of junky software.


----------



## Downtowndesignz (Jul 29, 2010)

What is WPC software and where do i find it? And Brian I am very interested in your videos!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Just do a google search for WinPCSIGN. There are a few different places you can get it from.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

As mentioned I have seen an object to path macro and think someone on this forum also created an object to path rhinestone specific macro. I have an older version of corel and dont have macro ability. In a nutshell you will create a spray brush in the size dot you need and apply on vector paths.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys... I am getting in to win pc sign my self....
Is super cool software no doubt. (I have this weekend to try it out, Roger has a link with the demo!)

Call me crazy but somehow out of all the transfers I have created for designers, the handmade samples are always more successful and get most of the big orders. 

Once the first prototype by hand is made, we just place the circle vectors (or other shapes) one by one on top the scanned prototype image. 

Yes, I know it is prehistoric... but those have always been the best sellers~

Just an opinion~


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> As mentioned I have seen an object to path macro and think someone on this forum also created an object to path rhinestone specific macro. I have an older version of corel and dont have macro ability. In a nutshell you will create a spray brush in the size dot you need and apply on vector paths.


This is how I started, still use this method sometime. I also have Luis' coreldraw macro, makes it quicker but as you said in an earlier posts, if you no the software you can get it done.

I also have Funtime and WinpcSign. Funtime is ok but not my favorite. I have just started using Winpcsign but it is reminding me too much of Funtime. I guess because they are kinda the same.


----------



## Downtowndesignz (Jul 29, 2010)

My corel versions Home/Student does not support macros and I know thta would be the easiest way to go...but it is not an option. If I have to go software..I guess I am looking for the cheapest that functions simply...I do not need to do anything elaborate.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have the Funtime scrapbooking/deluxe version. I like it and it makes quick work of rhinestones. Easy to learn I think, plus tons of how to videos.


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been reading so many threads that mention WINPCSIGN. It appears to be a great product. One question.... Once you purchase the WINPCSIGN software, is that all you need? Will I need any other supplies (software, cutter, etc) to use with it?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

KK1924 said:


> I have been reading so many threads that mention WINPCSIGN. It appears to be a great product. One question.... Once you purchase the WINPCSIGN software, is that all you need? Will I need any other supplies (software, cutter, etc) to use with it?


WinPCSIGN Pro IS the software so that would be all you would need to design rhinestone templates. However, if you want to cut them on to a template yourself, then you do need a vinyl cutter and WinPCSIGN will cut to virtually any cutter.
Then you will need template material, rhinestones, etc.

Your other option is to print out the design and handset each stone. It's the least expensive route, but by far the most time consuming.

I'm happy to answer any questions you might have!


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie!

Right now I hand set all my designs, so I definitely think making a template a head of time would help a lot. I am thinking that I may buy the software first and use it to handset until I purchase a cutter.

Thanks again!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

KK1924 said:


> Thanks Stephanie!
> 
> Right now I hand set all my designs, so I definitely think making a template a head of time would help a lot. I am thinking that I may buy the software first and use it to handset until I purchase a cutter.
> 
> Thanks again!


You are more than welcome!


----------

